# Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne



## Angler2004 (17. Dezember 2004)

hi,
Ich fahr im frühjahr mit der klasse nach guidel, wie gesagt liegt das in der bretagne. ich und ein freund wollen da am meer angeln, oder am fluss der dort ins meer mündet. 
1. brauche ich zum angeln dort einen bestimmten schein?
2. darf ich da im fluss angeln?
3. welche fische kann ich da fangen?
würde mich über die ein oder andere antwort freuen.

Angler2004


----------



## Angler2004 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

boah danke für eure hilfsreichen antworten!!!!! |krach:  |evil: 
ich glaub hier bin ich nicht richtig!!!!


----------



## Alf Stone (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

Na mal locker bleiben.
Vielleicht war noch keiner da oder es hat noch keiner das Thema entdeckt.
Wenn jemand Infos hat kommen die auch hier zur Sprache und bis zum Frühjahr ist ja wohl auch noch Zeit oder fahrt ihr schon im Januar?
Hol das Thema einfach ab und an wieder mal vor vielleicht gibts ja doch noch jemand der was weiß. Aber bitte in einem ordentlichen Ton und ohne grimmige Smilies!

Und mal eine Antwort von mir auf eine deiner Fragen:
Grundsätzlich sollte man meinen, daß man in den meisten europäischen Ländern wohl für das Angeln in Flüssen einen Schein braucht.


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

Schau mal hoch !
Weiter hoch!
Der grüne Balken!
Nein, der andere, der noch weiter oben ist!
Nun nach rechts in dem Balken!
Weiter rechts!
Nicht so weit rechts, sondern wieder zwei weiter links!
Was steht da?
Rrrrrrrichtig! Suchen
Wo liegt die Bretagne?
nein, nicht in Italien!
Wo?
Rrrrrrichtig in Frankreich!
Geb mal Frankreich ein!
Nein! Nicht Fronkreisch, Frankreich!
Prima!
Und wo liegt Frankreich?
Nein, nicht in Asien!
In Europa!
Also, Angeln in Europa!
Und?
Angeln in Frankreich!
Und?

Oder guck gleich hier:

http://www.anglerboard.com/board/showthread.php?t=36236


----------



## Dorschi (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

Und Ali wo ist der Bericht Bretagne Urlaub von Ali Barba?


----------



## Timmy (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

@aali
 |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Angler2004 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

da steht aber nichts darüber oder annähernd irgentwas was mich interessiert.


----------



## Timmy (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*



			
				Angler2004 schrieb:
			
		

> da steht aber nichts darüber oder annähernd irgentwas was mich interessiert.


 Du bist son richtig kleiner Schatz!Schon als ich Deine ersten Worte gelesen habe,wollte ich Dich knuddeln.................so ein Süßer...........Du machst mit Deiner herzlichen Art Deine Eltern sicherlich mehrmals täglich sehr,sehr glücklich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:l:l


----------



## Angler2004 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

nur weil ich 15 bin musst du nich meine eltern beleidigen!


----------



## Timmy (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*



			
				Angler2004 schrieb:
			
		

> nur weil ich 15 bin musst du nich meine eltern beleidigen!


 ???????????????????????????????????????????????????

 Jetzt ist aber gut!!|gr:


----------



## Angler2004 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

ja find ich auch


----------



## peterSbizarre (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

das immer wieder nur auf die suchfunktion verwiesen wird finde ich ein bisschen doof. irgendwann wurde ja prinzipiell alles schonmal diskutiert.
klar wenn jemand fragen zu einer eindeutigen montage hat dann sollte er die suchfunktion benutzen. aber bei einem konkreten angelrevier...
cih glaub die leute die immer auf die suchfunktion verweisen haben entweder keinen bock oder keine ahnung oder beides.

@000
ich gehöre zu denen die keinen bock haben! :q


----------



## peterSbizarre (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

@004

war'n witz. kann dir schon weiter helfen. wenn du willst!

also im meer kann man einfach so angeln, ausser an der stellen wo es durch beschilderung untersagt ist. da steht dann pecher interdit oder so...kopfkrat
an binnengewässern fast immer eine erlaubnis. würde mich dann an deiner stelle aufs meer beschränken.

im meer angelt der franzose vom ufer haupstsächlich mit der spinn- oder posenrute auf wolfsbarsch und hornhecht. letztere kann man wirklich überall sehr einfach fangen. 
des weiteren wird an stränden brandungsangeln betrieben. dabei beissen plattfische, aale und wolfsbarsche.
es können auch verschiedene arten von meerbrassen vom ufer aus gefangen werden, davon habe ich keine ahnung. es können auch doraden (dorade royal u.ä.) gefangen werden, davon habe ich wiederum keine ahnung.  :q 

aber frag ruhig. :m


----------



## Lotte (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

moin-moin,



			
				Angler2004 schrieb:
			
		

> da steht aber nichts darüber oder annähernd irgentwas was mich interessiert.


 also, ich finde da steht ne menge drinnen!!! wo du den schein bekommst, wo du ihn brauchst, wo du köder bekommst usw... !!! ich habe den thread nur angelesen!!!

 @ all: bitte macht den thread nicht kaputt!!! da sucht jemand nach informationen!!! wenn der erst mal 4 seiten lang ist, wird sich keiner mehr die mühe machen um alles zu lesen!! erst recht nicht wenn hier gleich am anfang gezankt wird!!!! bitte, bitte!!!! ist doch weihnachten!!!


----------



## peterSbizarre (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

@004

ach ja meeräschen gibts dort auch!
sollte man aber nicht mit der angel versuchen. 
es gibt bessere fangmethoden... |supergri


----------



## Angler2004 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

@petersibzarre: danke für die antwort auf dich kann ich mich verlassen.
nicht weit von guidel wo wir dann wohnen mündet ein fluss ins meer, darf ich auch angeln?


----------



## peterSbizarre (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

@004

wird auf jeden fall nicht einfach mit dem fluss: erstmal in erfahrung zu bringen ob man dort einen schein braucht (meiner meinung nach in 90% der gewässer der fall) dann in erfahrung zu bringen wo man den bekommt.
beste möglichkeit: erstmal nach dem gewässer googlen. falls das nichts bringt vor ort am ersten tag ins fremdenverkehrsamt gehen und dort nachfragen. wenn die nichts wissen muss man zwangsläufig einen angler oder fischer am fluss fragen. ohne einigermaßen gut französisch zu sprechen wird das aber meistens nichts.
mein rat ist daher einfach die finger von dem fluss zu lassen. meistens ist das wasser im gesamten mündungsbereich immer sehr trüb. das halte ich für die meisten meeresräuber für nicht gut. die süßwasserfische in frankreich sind ausser dem schwarzbarsch (nur wenige gewässer im süden) die selben wie in deutschland. 
von daher: es wäre einfacher und vielleicht auch interessanter+lehrreicher dich nur aufs meer zu beschränken.


----------



## peterSbizarre (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

@004

angel am besten am golf du morbihan falls dir das möglich ist. 
das is 'nen cooles gebiet für wolfsbarsch.


----------



## Angler2004 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

hi,
was fürn gerät wäre da ok, ich würd ne 2,70er spinnrute mit wurfg. bis 70g
normale stationairrolle mit 17er fireline nehmen.
was für köder bunutz man denn da


----------



## Angler2004 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

mhh da find ich nichts leider.


----------



## peterSbizarre (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

@004

die rute ist schon mal nicht verkehrt. im großen und ganzen taugen alle hecht-zander und meerforellen gerätschaften recht gut.
geflochtene schnur würde ich allerdings nie verwenden weil ich der meinung bin dass die fische die schnur im wasser sehen. ich nehme deshalb sogar gerne schnüre wie die platil ghost oder berkley vanish. es geht aber auch normales monofil. ob geflochtene geht... wer weiss, du könntest einen etwa 1,5m langes stück mono vorschalten.
als köder für wolfsbarsch würde ich wobbler nehmen. am besten (ich sags eigentlich ungern) solche der marke illex, die eignen sich wirklich ideal für diese art der fischerei. es gehen auch verschiedene spielarten von jerks und poppern wenn das wasser für flachlaufende wobbler zu flach ist. und das ist es oft. alle köder am besten in größen von 5-12cm in naturalistischem design. hauptbeute der wölfe sind vieler orts sardinen. 
eine methode die von französischen anglern sehr oft und gerne gefischt wird besteht aus einer wasserkugel, schwimmender sbiro oder ähnlichem. dahinter wird an einem etwa 2m langen vorfach ein gummiköder wie z.b. ein kleiner gummifisch gefischt. fängige gummiköder kann man auch vor ort kaufen. die franzosen nehmen oft sandaalimitationen von ragot. für die art der fischerei braucht man eine etwas längere rute. 2,70 kann noch knapp gehen...

auf hornhecht angelt man am besten mit einer posenmontage. die pose kann ruhig 30 oder 40gr tragen und wird auf 1m tiefe eingestellt. als köder nehme ich selbstgefangene sardinen, man kann aber auch ganz gut fischfetzen nehmen. die angelei ist recht einfach und funktioniert wie überall sonst auch. wenn man tiefer fischt kommen andere fische als beute in frage.


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Und Ali wo ist der Bericht Bretagne Urlaub von Ali Barba?


Den reiche ich nach, wenn ich mal da war ;-)


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> das immer wieder nur auf die suchfunktion verwiesen wird finde ich ein bisschen doof. irgendwann wurde ja prinzipiell alles schonmal diskutiert.


Hast ja auch vom Prinzip her völlig recht. Mir schmeckte nur Beitrag '2 nicht vom Tonfall her und daher hab ich das geschrieben - auch um zu zeigen, dass man hier sehr wohl Hilfe bekommt. Nix für ungut Angler


----------



## peterSbizarre (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

@aali-barba

naja der jung is halt inner pubertät. da geht alles halt nicht immer sehr geregelt ab. ich denk so waren wir alle mal... 
oder nicht? :q


----------



## Angler2004 (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

was für ne stärke an monofile ist den gut


----------



## Anglerbalu (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

Hi, ich bin der Freund der mitfährt...

@peterSbizarre
du hast ja gesagt, das wenn man in anderen tiefen Angelt auch andere Fische sind, was für welche?Außerdem hab ich gehört, das es dort kleine Haie usw gegen soll.... stimmt das=?


----------



## peterSbizarre (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

@004

ich nehme zum spinnfischen 0,25er und zum posenangeln 0,30er. 
im endeffekt ist es geschmackssache. aber da an vielen stellen scharfkantige steine und muscheln lauern würde ich nicht unbedingt sehr dünne schnüre fischen.
ganz wichtig für euch ist auch noch dass ihr zu den richtigen zeiten ans wasser geht:
am besten ist es vom zeitpunkt der flut bis etwa 1,5std danach bei ablaufendem wasser zu angeln. (tiedenkalender bekommt man auch im tourismusbüro).
mancher orts wird bei ebbe mit brandungsgerät gefischt. (auf plattfische).

@anglerbalu

hi,

haie? seid ihr etwa big gamer? :q 
also ich glaube es gibt nicht viele orte auf der welt an denen man haie vom ufer aus fangen kann. und die süd-bretagne gehört meiner meinung nach nicht mit dazu. #t 


abschließend möchte ich noch sagen dass es bestimmt nicht einfach ist da zu angeln und zu fangen. es ist kein gebiet für einen angelurlaub im sinne einer person die sonst gerne nach norwegen fährt, einen pilker zu wasser lässt und direkt einen seelachs heraufpumpt. es gibt da nämlich keine fischmassen. aber man findet eigentlich immer eine nette ecke und hat nicht das gefühl zuviele mitangler zu haben.


----------



## Anglerbalu (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

Ich sag ja, Haie hab ich nur gehört  .... Naja....so viel zeit werden wir eh nicht haben.... aber ein Hornhecht dürfte schon drin sein  .........
Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## peterSbizarre (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

@anglerbalu

danke gleichfalls!
vorher solltet ihr überhaupt mal abklären ob euch eure lehrer angeln lassen und wie das bei denen ankommt!
ansonsten viel spass!!! #h


----------



## Anglerbalu (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

schon alles abgeklärt :q


----------



## drogba (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

lasst den jungen mal in ruhe wir waren früher sicherlich nicht anders als er aber selbst wenn nicht ....
auf jeden fall zum thema bretagne .ich würde es mal vom strand aus mit ner 4meter brandungs rute probieren ner 30 mono und nem 4er haken .Als köder kommen halt die üblichen ködern in verdacht muscheln ,wattwürmerm etc. gefangen werden überwiegend schollen ,dorsche und wolfsbarsch(für den würde ich allerdings nen kleinen lebenden fisch an den haken machen.MIt der angel lizenz ist so ne unart von den deutschen immer meinen zu müssen das man ne lizenz braucht.Also ich kenne nur recht wenige läder wo man ne lizenz braucht ausser deutschland ötserreich und der schweiz.In den Südlichen länder interessiert das die behörden recht wenig da sich sowie so niemand drann halten würde


----------



## Anglerbalu (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

wir fahren mim bus wo nur begrenzt platz ist, da können wir nich sehr viel zeug mitnehmen!


----------



## peterSbizarre (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

@anglerbalu

für hornhechte reicht doch eine einfache telerute von ca. 3m länge!
nehmt wie erwähnt am besten schwere posen mit (zb. den piker von drennan mit 28 und 40gr tragkraft), dann könnt ihr auch weit werfen wenn's windig ist!

nehmt doch als köder vielleicht konservierte lauben mit! habe die zwar nur auf forellen gefischt, aber sie müssten auch auf hornhecht gehen. so spart ihr euch die suche nach ködern vor ort bzw. müsst nicht erst in den supermarkt oder fischladen um köder zu besorgen.

@drogba

ich finde es nicht sehr sinnvoll einem 15jährigen das angeln mit lebendem köderfisch nahe zu legen, ganz abgesehen davon ob es in frankreich erlaubt ist oder nicht.
mit lebendem köderfisch sollte man als deutscher aus prinzip nicht angeln.
für angler die im urlaub plötzlich einen wertewandel durchleben habe ich keinen respekt, egal ob sie nun auf wolfsbarsch oder waller angeln!


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

@ Anglerbalu,
ich wünsche Dir auf jedenfall viel Spaß da vor Ort.
als Köder ist Tintenfisch auch nicht zu unterschätzen.
probier einfach alles aus.

Peter S. wie alt bist Du denn?
Du bist ja auch mehr als Tarnkappenbomber hier im Board unterwegs :q  :q  :q  Was für ein Prinzip steht denn dahinter ?|kopfkrat 

R.R. #h


----------



## peterSbizarre (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

@rausreißer

ich bin auch 15!!! hast du das nicht gewusst?:q 
aber auf vielfachen wunsch vieler member werde ich demnächst mal ein richtiges benutzerbild von mir reinstellen. 
zur von dir angesprochenen thematik (nettes streitthema!):
ich respektiere leute nicht die in deutschland das angeln mit lebendem köderfisch verabscheuen und als totsünde darstellen. kaum am äquator angekommen lassen sich aber eben diese einen lebenden bonito durch die augen anködern.
dann gibt es noch eine andere kategorie von leuten die einfach überall mit lebendem köderfisch angelt. das ist zwar konsequenter aber ich respektiere sie irgendwie auch nicht ganz...|uhoh: 
sicherlich ist man auf manche fischarten mit lebendem köder viel erfolgreicher und manchmal ist es bestimmt auch unumgänglich. sollen entsprechenede leute dann so angeln wenn sie es mit ihrem gewissen vereinbaren können! allerdings geht es auch anders und ich halte es einfach für unverantwortlich gerade junganglern das angeln mit einem lebendem köderfisch zu empfehlen! 
meiner meinung nach führt das unweigerlich dazu dass jungangler den lebenden fisch in deutschland auch mal ausprobieren. aber dafür tragen sie dann selber die verantwortung. hier im board schreibt man ja schließlich ganz unverbindlich und nur zum spass!

mit den tintenfischen hast du aber völlig recht!


----------



## drogba (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

wieso wenn man den unterschied weis das in deutschland das angeln mit lebendem köfi verboten ist ,ist es doch gut.ich ärger mich zwar jedes mal wenn ich vom meer zurück komme da ich mit lebendem köfi super fange und hier es leider nicht mehr erlaubt ist aber kann man halt nichts ändern.Jetzt mal ganz im ernst findet ihr die deutschen fischerei gesetzte nicht zu streng?oder liegt das an der deutschen mentalität das alles immer ordentlich sein muss?z.b ein angelschein zu haben ist schon sehr übertrieben unser nachbar holland hat das glaube ich nicht und der ("fast") rest von europa auch nicht .Gut mit der tages und jahres karte finde ich vernünftig und auch berechtigt aber alles andere z.b nur 2 ruten oder nur 1 spinn angel .Wenn ich in italien bin kann ich soviele haken im wasser haben wie ich will ........ was meint ihr dazu wäre nett wenn sich auch ein paar südländer beteiligen würden damit man nicht immer das selbe argument hat was ich schon serh oft gehört habe welches lautet "über sowas brauch man garnicht erst reden".


----------



## peterSbizarre (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

@drogba

belass es bei dem thema lebender fisch.
das strafmass für angeln mit lebendem köderfisch ist ungleich höher als z.b. für das angeln mit mehr ruten oder haken als erlaubt. im zweiten fall kommt es in 99% der situtionen erst garnicht zu einer anzeige, beim lebenden köderfisch aber eigentlich immer.
wenn du das thema diskutieren willst dann eröffne einen neuen thread. (ich mach's nicht :q )


----------



## Anglerbalu (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

hey, leute wir sind hier nicht beim Thema Köfi, sondern bei Süd Bretagne *gg 
Ne scherz.... danke Rausreißer


----------



## **bass** (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in der Süd-Bretagne*

hallo,
also ich hab da schon öfter geangelt. erstens du praucht kein schein am meer also kanst du überall angeln ausser es steht auf einer hafenmauer 
pêche interdite und alles was flüsse seen oder sonst was ist brauchst du einen schein.

hauptfang sind erstens der sportfisch aus frankreich der wolfs barsch (bar,loup de mer. diese fängst du überall wo steinküsten sind oder extremer algenwuchs herrscht. gefangen werden sie mit allen herkömlichen kunstköder bzw. mit laufpose und (lebender) köfi. ausserdem werden sie viel mit spiro und posenmontage zum schleppen gefangen (als köder dienen hier gummiwürmer oder tintenfischstreifen) der tintenfisch wird auch viel als köder zum brandungsangeln benutzt.
dann ist da noch der begehrte konger den kanst du auch überall fangen wo es steinküsten gibt oder in hafeneinfahrten die mit steinen aufgebaut sind angel dann sehr nah am ufer mit richtig schwerem gerät (hier sprech ich aus erfahrung) köder sind krabben,fische und tintenfische.
findest du ne sandküste stehen die chancen nicht schlecht auf plattfische.
sehr begehrt sind auch die doraden die dort in sehr vielen arten vorkommen gefangen werden sie mit würmern die kleinen an der stippe die grossen mit brandungsruten (topköder sind dann auch schrimps)
haie gibt es auch aber da wäre es besser mit dem boot rauszufahren.
dann sind noch die meeräschen sehr gut vertreten (topköder) gefangen werden sie mit der stippe an reinen montagen(wenn du viele fangen willst) als köder der teig besser noch ein 1cm stück wurm ganz aufgezogen an nem 14er haken.
dannn noch der hornhecht der wird dort vor allem von hafenmauern aus gefangen mit posenmontage und fischfilet als köder (hoch angeln!!)
und dann gibt es noch die fische die es fat überall gibt wie makrele ,dorsch....

hoffe jetzt hast du ein paar informationen mit denen du was anfangen kansnt


----------

